
MacKenzie Bezos and the Myth of the Lone Genius Founder - eplanit
https://www.wired.com/story/mackenzie-bezos-amazon-lone-genius-myth/
======
strikelaserclaw
The lone myth genius is easier for people to grasp and digest, and has a
romantic quality about it. People really do want simple stories, and this will
never change. The reality is that these companies are built on the hard work
and genius of many many people, it just so happens the economic system we have
set up, rewards a few people exponentially over the rest. As for the divorce
itself, I think she absolutely deserves half (Why that half amounts to 70
billion is a different discussion). He cheated on her and asked for the
divorce. She has been with him even before he was ever rich and famous, and
probably helped in numerous ways throughout their journey.

~~~
mips_avatar
I think wealth is a bit like physics in that once you’re talking about it on a
big enough scale, the rules start to bend. $130 billion is more than the GDP
of Ukraine, splitting it up is different than splitting a beach house.

~~~
bradenb
Why? And where do you draw the line? The rules allowed one man (i.e., one
married couple) to acquire that much wealth in the first place, so why should
the rules change once there's a divorce?

~~~
mips_avatar
I’m kind of surprised any billionaires can hold onto their fortunes. A lot of
people resent wealth.

~~~
strikelaserclaw
I don't most people resent wealth or many people can argue that Jeff Bezos
should not be extremely rich. He created a company that has benefited the
lives of millions of people, it is only natural that he should be rich. I just
think people would like to see a more balanced system. The top 6 richest
people owning more than 50% of the worlds wealth? It seems extremely
imbalanced, For example, if Mark Zuckerburg never existed, i'm sure the world
wouldn't change too much, some other guy would come along and create a social
network just like Facebook, yet Mark Zuckerburg is richer than some countries.

------
mips_avatar
Here’s a list of companies she could purchase in whole with her $60 billion
divorce. 1\. Sony- $59.9B 2\. Honda Motors - $58.9B 3\. BNY Mellon - $57.8B
4\. General Motors - $52B 5\. Tesla - $51.1B

~~~
stevewodil
SNAP $8.2B

~~~
mips_avatar
She can buy half a dozen snaps.

~~~
stevewodil
If she times it right she can wait for the bankruptcy sale :)

